# Body of Illinois Lieutenant Found after Apparent Suicide



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BRIAN BRUEGGEMANN*
_Courtesy of the Belleville News-Democrat_

*Edwardsville, Illinois--* The body of an Illinois Secretary of State Police lieutenant was found Wednesday in a wooded area of SIUE after he apparently committed suicide -- a day after he was suspended from work amid an investigation. 
The body of Investigator Lt. Robert N. Wingo of Collinsville was found just before noon by two bicyclists on a nature trail that runs through the Southern Illinois University Edwardsville campus. 
Wingo died of a single gunshot wound to the head, SIUE spokeswoman Beth Forsythe said. A gun was found near his body. 
"It was an apparent suicide," she said. 
Wingo, 40, was suspended from work Tuesday. 
"He had been put on paid administrative leave Sept. 26, pending an investigation by the Secretary of State's inspector general's office," said Randy Nehrt, a spokesman for Secretary of State Jesse White. Nehrt said he could not comment on the nature of the investigation. 
Wingo served on the Secretary of State Police SWAT team, attached to the agency's Belleville station. Wingo supervised a team of 20 investigators charged with enforcing motor vehicle laws, ranging from fake driver's licenses to car dealership fraud. 
He also competed in Ironman competitions, and last year he won an Ironman competition for SWAT team members that had about 150 participants. During a June 2005 interview about the competition, Wingo said he and his wife had two children. 
"Secretary White is obviously shocked and saddened by this event. His thoughts and prayers go out to the family," Nehrt said. 
Wingo began working as a Secretary of State Police officer in 1990. 
The discovery of Wingo's body marked the second time in less than a week that a body has been found in a wooded area of Edwardsville. The body of 43-year-old Patricia Jean Pine was found Sunday in the Springer Woods area with a plastic bag over her head. People sometimes suffocate themselves with plastic bags to commit suicide, and investigators said there is no foul play suspected in her death.

_Republished with permission of the Belleville News-Democrat._


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*The body of 43-year-old Patricia Jean Pine was found Sunday in the Springer Woods area with a plastic bag over her head. People sometimes suffocate themselves with plastic bags to commit suicide,*

Has anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

94c said:


> *The body of 43-year-old Patricia Jean Pine was found Sunday in the Springer Woods area with a plastic bag over her head. People sometimes suffocate themselves with plastic bags to commit suicide,*
> 
> Has anyone else ever heard of this?


I have. My neighbor was in her late 70's - early 80's when she did this. She took a few sleeping pills and put the plastic bag over her head. She was found a couple days later by her daughter. Apparently the lady was depressed about where she lived, her health, and she felt (according to her daughter) that she was a burden.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Government conspiracy?!?!?!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

94c said:


> Has anyone else ever heard of this?


The self-primer on suicide, _The Final Exit, _advises using a plastic bag over the head, after ingesting massive amounts of sleeping pills and alcohol. If the pills & booze just knock you out, the plastic bag finishes the job.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> The self-primer on suicide, _The Final Exit, _advises using a plastic bag over the head, after ingesting massive amounts of sleeping pills and alcohol. If the pills & booze just knock you out, the plastic bag finishes the job.


Dido ,elderly guy with a CVS bag closed off with an elastic around his neck..bottle of empty Tylenol PM at the bedside...sad


----------

